# What would you bid



## mschwab (Oct 24, 2014)

So I have been a long time member on lawn site. Just looking for some info

What would you bid this at. ( I am not bidding on this.)
.5 for salt 
2 in for pushing

http://www.findlotsize.com?e=42.303...anufacturers Dr, Westland, MI 48186:measure:0


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

$160 & $200salt.....but thats me


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

$175 per push to plow, $150 per application to salt. Sidewalks not included.
The islands on the top side are a time eater...the shipping area is too...

But, if I lived there in Michigan, just to be competitive, $80 to plow, $100 to salt.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

12,500 for the season


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How long do you guys plan on taking to plow that lot?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

for roof clearing ?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1852987 said:


> How long do you guys plan on taking to plow that lot?


hour, hour and a half


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jrs.landscaping;1852993 said:


> hour, hour and a half


How would you plow it?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1852997 said:


> How would you plow it?


Loaded question?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jrs.landscaping;1853009 said:


> Loaded question?


Not really, just trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1853010 said:


> Not really, just trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong.


As far as.......?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I asked first, lol.


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

I'd be at $150 per push $200 per salt app.



Mark Oomkes;1852997 said:


> How would you plow it?


Radius plowing...


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Empty lot, right to left, crowding towards the lawn. Working my way around the building.

Full lot, aprons and drive lane.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

jerpa;1853027 said:


> Radius plowing...


Lol, can I change my answer


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

If it takes longer then 45 min you better stay home.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

LapeerLandscape;1853036 said:


> If it takes longer then 45 min you better stay home.


To plow and salt?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

essentiallly , if provided , a ladder,blower and crane . i could have a roofer up there clearing that roof . T&M,salt extra


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

jrs.landscaping;1853038 said:


> To plow and salt?


Probably should add 2 min to salt unless your using a push spreader.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;1853036 said:


> If it takes longer then 45 min you better stay home.


Guess I'm not doing it wrong.

1-2" I can have it done in a half hour. Or less.

5 minutes to salt max.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

You guys from Michigan are my hero's


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That's a half hour to 40 minute lot, IMO. 60 for plowing, with salt prices where they are now, 90 for salt. Without running it thru my estimator.


----------

